
Japan Races to Build New Coal-Burning Power Plants, Despite the Climate Risks - mcone
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/03/climate/japan-coal-fukushima.html
======
skitout
Massive investment in energy efficiency, plus big investment in renewable
energies and and demand-response, plus a little bit of investment in thermal
and electric energy storage would more than do the job, for cheaper, with more
resilience...

